# pinions?



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

I have a question.. will any pinion work in an 18 mt? I was looking at a 15 tooth or even an 18 tooth.:thumbsup: ( I need an answer quickly Im ordering this morning.)


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

anyone know anything? I delayed my ordering till may.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You can use any as long as they are for Mini motors. 2mm shaft or .078" Best to get steel of outdoors :thumbsup:


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

ok I was just checkin because i have heard alot about gearing and if the gear thing is wrong than my motor will burn up ( or sumtin?)


----------



## rcsalvage (Jan 22, 2004)

these little motors will take some abuse but if they are overgeared they will overheat and won't last long. Thankfully they're not expensive. You may want to find another 18t racer with a good supply of pinions to find the gearing "sweet spot" your after. The 18mt has taller tires so you'll want to stay a little lower on the pinion selection. If after a few minutes run time you can't keep your finger on the motor for a few seconds she's geared too tall. Temp guns are fairly inexpensive and can help bundles in gear selection:wave:


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

We had a guy a couple years ago who made a sleeve that slipped inside of a 1/8" pinion gear to all their use on the MINI motors. It was a sleeve w/ a cutout so the stock setscrew still locked against the motor shaft.

This guy is no longer making these, but I'm really suprised I haven't seen these made by anyone else.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

wow sounds like you make one with a piece of tubing if you can find it small enough and just take your dremel and slot it so the set screw would lock onto the motor shaft just finding the right size tubing that would slip inside the pinon and over the motor shaft course everything looks like it would be easy to make till you go out and start doing it lol


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

rcsalvage said:


> these little motors will take some abuse but if they are overgeared they will overheat and won't last long. Thankfully they're not expensive. You may want to find another 18t racer with a good supply of pinions to find the gearing "sweet spot" your after. The 18mt has taller tires so you'll want to stay a little lower on the pinion selection. If after a few minutes run time you can't keep your finger on the motor for a few seconds she's geared too tall. Temp guns are fairly inexpensive and can help bundles in gear selection:wave:


My RC has been getting hot scine I first ran it. Went through 1 motor once but I was running it REALLY hard. I will be getting a temp gun in may. thx for the help guys ill try the highest it goes for the rc 18 series. ( i think its 18 tooth):wave:


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

you can use regular 1/10 scale gears, you just take a small piece of antenna tube and put it in the gear. lots of tubes are differant, i used the clear tamiya ones. then it will slide over teh motor nice and tight. i did this for a long time when mini t's came out and there were no gear options for em.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I believe the little sleeves this guy made were from stainless tubing. They looked very clean, but I'm sure a dremel could do just as good...


----------

